# Scaffolding work in canada?



## swede (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi! I am new to this forum but here i go  i am à scaffolder from Sweden been in the business since 1989 working mainly in industries and gasplants but also some streetwork. Me and My family are considering moving to canada so i would really appriciate some advice in how to get scaffolding work in canada? Where to looken and WHO to talk to, please help me  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

swede said:


> Hi! I am new to this forum but here i go  i am à scaffolder from Sweden been in the business since 1989 working mainly in industries and gasplants but also some streetwork. Me and My family are considering moving to canada so i would really appriciate some advice in how to get scaffolding work in canada? Where to looken and WHO to talk to, please help me
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello and welcome to the site.
Unfortunately scaffolders are not on the list of occupations in demand in Canada, therefore the only way into Canada for you is to have pre-arranged employment. That entails having an employer applying to the Canadian Government for permission to hire you.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

swede said:


> Hi! I am new to this forum but here i go  i am à scaffolder from Sweden been in the business since 1989 working mainly in industries and gasplants but also some streetwork. Me and My family are considering moving to canada so i would really appriciate some advice in how to get scaffolding work in canada? Where to looken and WHO to talk to, please help me
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can start by looking at various job web sites for scaffolder jobs in Canada to see what's available:

Search Jobs in Canada. Find a New Career. Get Employed. | Workopolis
Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | Monster.ca

Some big gas/oil plants in Canada:

Syncrude Canada Ltd. - Careers
Careers - Suncor
Jobs & Careers in Canada | Canada
Working with us


----------



## swede (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies i Will take à look at these sites more idéas are wery welcome


----------



## swede (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm gonna put this thread to life again, i finally have succeeded to get an Letter of employment and a positive LMO from a Canadian company. No i have some things i really could use some help with.
I have to apply for the work Permit and i know processing time is about 70 days so i really want this to be done right, is there anyone here that has the knowledge about this application and has the time to help? 

Thanks in advance!

Swede


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

swede said:


> I'm gonna put this thread to life again, i finally have succeeded to get an Letter of employment and a positive LMO from a Canadian company. No i have some things i really could use some help with.
> I have to apply for the work Permit and i know processing time is about 70 days so i really want this to be done right, is there anyone here that has the knowledge about this application and has the time to help?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


Swede,
If you have an employment offer Letter and a the LMO approval document you can fly to Canada, present them to an IO and receive your visa at the airport.
Good Luck.


----------



## swede (Dec 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Hello and welcome to the site.
> Unfortunately scaffolders are not on the list of occupations in demand in Canada, therefore the only way into Canada for you is to have pre-arranged employment. That entails having an employer applying to the Canadian Government for permission to hire you.


Thanks for the reply but is'nt that a kinda gamble? If they refuse My work permit application?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

swede said:


> Thanks for the reply but is'nt that a kinda gamble? If they refuse My work permit application?


If you have the correct documentation you will not be refused. Many thousands do it this way every year.


----------

